# Anastasia's Crazy Art Journal



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

My art journal!!!
Should be updates daily..
I paint, draw, sketch, sculpt, thread, crochet, knit, and everything under the sun!
Here are some samples of what I do....
Well the first are pendants I make, I sell those in craft fairs. I haven't sold this batch yet for lack of a craft fair during this time.....so if ya wanna buy xD
I also make clay Betta fish magnets, those are nice, but I have yet to take pictures of those that I make 
Ummm the pictures to be posted of the horses are all done in watercolour. The horse in the movie theater is what I drew and painted last night, and I hope you understand what is happening in the picture!
And if you can't tell, I love to do art!!
Hehe....and here it is:


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I make Harry Potter wands as well...
And everything else xD
AND I paint birdhouses
AND I do pyrography
I should stop trying to explain, I don't even know what pictures I'm uploading LOL


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

WHOA, MAN!!!
How'd that starling get in???
LOL, that was from when my starlings were only babies, when I first rescued them xD


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Here are some more that I did a couple of weeks ago.
All are for sale ;-)
(The Danish Warmblood horse is a WORK IN PROGRESS)
And I'm sorry about the overexposure-- not enough light in the house, too much outdoors. My camera was in the lowest exposure setting so everything looks a bit washed out.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay more artsy people! lol your drawings are beautiful!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow youre really good! great work!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow you are super talented!! I love the pendants and am thinking they could be used on keychains as well? 

Right? I would def. buy some of those fishy pendants. How much are you charging for them?


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Romad said:


> Wow you are super talented!! I love the pendants and am thinking they could be used on keychains as well?
> 
> Right? I would def. buy some of those fishy pendants. How much are you charging for them?


Yep, keychains work too. But for that I'd add some more clay and re-bake it so that the ring's hold is a lot stronger.
And for each fish it would be $5 including shipping ($4 for each additional fish)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I would take two or three of the fishy keychains. Have you put this thread out in the classifieds section too?


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Romad said:


> I would take two or three of the fishy keychains. Have you put this thread out in the classifieds section too?


Awesome! I'll PM you for details....choose what you like, you can request colors too (and fin types and whatever). I haven't put it in the classifieds section.....yet. I should do so today, that would be awesome.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool artwork!!


----------

